# Is this normal? table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting



## tay9000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anybody know if this is normal behavior for pop-before-smtp? It doesn't seem to be an issue and it's working properly, but I find this behavior kind of odd.


```
[user@mail ~]$ cat /var/log/maillog | grep 'pop-before-smtp'
```


```
Aug  7 00:57:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11737]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 00:57:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11735]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 00:58:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11740]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 00:58:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11758]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 00:59:05 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11763]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 00:59:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11790]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:00:52 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11830]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:08:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11916]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:08:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[11933]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:11:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12032]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:11:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12025]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:11:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12003]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:22:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12238]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:22:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12214]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:29:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12321]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:29:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12320]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:31:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12338]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:31:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12383]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:45:05 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12610]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:49:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12671]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:49:59 mail1 postfix/submission/smtpd[12692]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:50:23 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12709]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:50:23 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12705]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:52:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12747]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:52:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12748]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:52:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12754]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:52:35 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12752]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:52:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12796]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:52:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12797]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:53:05 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12804]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:53:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12816]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:53:24 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12821]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:53:54 mail1 postfix/smtpd[12824]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
Aug  7 01:54:39 mail1 postfix/submission/smtpd[12813]: table hash:/etc/postfix/pop-before-smtp has changed -- restarting
```


----------



## quintessence (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello,

Yes it is normal.


----------

